# Legit clenbuterol?



## marky73 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi there.Can anyone tell me what clenbuterol tablets tast lik.I've bought a few packs of sopharma clenbuterol off the net and i don't think they are working.I tasted one and it tastes just like sugar.Anyone have any thoughts on this or know where you can definately get legit clenbuterol? Many thanks.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

how many are you taking in one go?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

from what i know when you take a proper dose of clen (ie 20 - 40 mcg) you get shakes.

having never taken them i dont know what they taste like but my training partner now cant hold his own PWO drink lmao


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

20-40mcg and you shake? jesus....

i wishj i could take such a low dose and shake...

seriously, you won't (normally) feel anything till you get to doses of 80mcg a day, and even that subsides quickly (for me anyway). I personally max out at 120mcg daily but you may be different.

afaik, clen is very rarely faked as it is so cheap anyway.


----------



## loopy (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi jsut done a search on here for clen and see you guys are discussing...any chance of some advice please?

I'm trying to loose body fat and have been taking an ECA stack since mid April but have only just found out that you should cycle them. I've been taking 1-3 caps per day, first dose always between 7.30 and 9.30 in the morning (sometimes doubling up) and then the last one about 2 in the afternoon (when taken at all). I've only been taking a day or two off every 8-9 days or so.

My first concern was that I was going to become immune/used to the Ephedrine and it would stop working but I'm now I'm also (more) concerned that usage like this might damage my Thyroid!?!?

I've heard of yohimbine and clenbuterol but know nothing about them really&#8230;..

Are they alternative's to Eph?

More or less effective?

Would it be better if I cycled a week on Eph and a week on one of these?

for info...

Each of my ECA caps has:

30mg Ephedrine

100mg Caffeine

15mg Asprin

50mg Narnegin

Cheers!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

ok, clen isn't something to take lightly.

i tend to cycle 2 weeks clen, 2 weeks eca then 2 weeks clean.

depending on how long you have been on the eca it might just be an idea to stay clean for a few months then try again.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

loopy said:


> I've heard of yohimbine and clenbuterol but know nothing about them really&#8230;..
> 
> Are they alternative's to Eph?
> 
> ...


Not too sure about Yohimbine, i've heard good things about it but apparently it's hard to get hold of.

Clen is similar to Ephedrine in that it targets the Beta 2's. Clen is known as a selective agonist, it'll target specifically the Beta 2's (hence the term, selective), Ephedrine will also hit the Beta 2's but at the same time hit other receptors too!

source: Clenbuterol <--- worth a read if you've not come across Clen before.

I've not used Eph before but i've been using Clen at 120mcg p/d for the past couple weeks and im definately seeing results.... not liking the splitting headaches and sleepness nights one bit though...


----------



## marky73 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm upto 6 a day now.This is my second cycle.I take 2 tablets 3 times a day.I dont feel anything.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

the half life of clen is very long, i never bother splitting doses... just whack em all in...


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

loopy said:


> Hi jsut done a search on here for clen and see you guys are discussing...any chance of some advice please?
> 
> I'm trying to loose body fat and have been taking an ECA stack since mid April but have only just found out that you should cycle them. I've been taking 1-3 caps per day, first dose always between 7.30 and 9.30 in the morning (sometimes doubling up) and then the last one about 2 in the afternoon (when taken at all). I've only been taking a day or two off every 8-9 days or so.
> 
> ...


guess that's a lesson you have learnt? to research?

im going to cycle clen.


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

im still shakin from this morning Im on 8 tabs as soon as I get up. I do 2 weeks on 2 weeks off


----------



## evilgrant (Jun 12, 2009)

hey guys,

first ever post here, so much information on here, so far been really helpful!

was looking to try and buy this clenbuterol on the net and stumbled upon this site, seems as though there's a few of you guys using this stuff, how has your success been?

how do you source it? (i have a feeling its in the rules that you cannot post this publicly) but any help advice would be much appreciated!

also wondering at what age you guys started body building etc?

Cheers,

Grant


----------

